
Ask HN: Why don't you drive an electric vehicle? If you do, which? - EngineerBetter
Electric vehicle (EV) stories often feature prominently on Hacker News, and attract many comments and upvotes. However, I assume that most posters drive Internal Combustion Engine (ICE) vehicles as the comments tend to be looking forward to EVs becoming more widespread rather than discussing their current use.<p>If you&#x27;re excited by EVs, why aren&#x27;t you driving one already? If you do drive an EV, which is it?<p>I&#x27;ve been driving an all-electric Renault Zoe for the last three years. We&#x27;ve done about 18,000 miles and use it for domestic purposes. The longest trip I&#x27;ve done was about 400 miles, powered by motorway charge points in the UK.
======
cauterized
Because I don't have a car and don't drive except on vacation (at which point
it's whatever the rental agency has).

The subways are already electric and about half the bus fleet here have been
upgraded to hybrids. Transit FTW!

